
Show HN: Pitaya Go, IoT Dev Board with Multiprotocol Wireless Connectivity - kfihihc
https://github.com/makerdiary/pitaya-go
======
theomega
Slightly related: I’d love to see a cheap DevBoard available which can be
programmed easily and runs well on battery. While ESP8266 and ESP32 dev boards
can be programmed easily, they use a lot of power due to their added
components and not energy saving way of making.

The ESP8266 and ESP32 chips are reasonably energy saving but there are afaik
not cheap boards which leveraged the property.

The SparkFun ESP8266 Thing [1] might come close, but is not very cheap.

[1]:
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13231](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13231)

